# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  17th/18th Century Pre Industrial Key

## HoL

Artifact No. 1027 - Pre Industrial Revolution key. D: 17th/18th century. CoR: Germanic.


 

Sz: 120mm. Mt: iron.
The stem is trefoil shaped both internally and externally, the bit is flat but with a raised bullet ward.

----------

